# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  love marriage or arrange  marriage

## premeet01245

what u like


   love mirage or arrange  mirage 
write here.

----------


## dsjeya

*love mirage or arrange mirage*

love marriage is better

----------


## Buttonz

Hmm i would go for arranged 



If it doesn't work out blame the parents  :Big Grin:

----------


## shane.hood

At least through May of this year - that's the furthest in advance tickets can be purchased at this time.

I don't believe there has been any press release nor much rumor of the show closing - it's popular, well done, and The Mirage sunk a lot of $$ into the theatre to customize it for the production (really hard to believe it was the old Sigfried and Roy venue, but it is!). I'm sure for as long as tickets are sold and seats are filled, it will be around for at least a few more years.

----------


## premeet01245

> love marriage is better


how can u say that ?

----------


## adele

Hmmmm....I would really like to go for arranged mirage.

----------


## Billo_Rani

Don't have to get married at all!

----------


## Tulip

Both are good depending on how you manage it.

----------


## sikandar107

As long as compatability persists and the partners are eager to talk to each other as the best of companies, then I guess it won't make any difference whether its luv mirage or arranged mirage ... err marriage.  As goes the chinest prover - One shud never get tired to talk to his/her partner.  :Smile:   While I go for early morning jogging, everyday(atleast for last two years) I see a quite old couple doing morning walk holding each other's hand together and then they wud sit at a quite place onto a bench, and start talking for a while, before proceeding back home.  I guess thats called the marriage of two souls in all true senses.  Isn't it?

----------


## dsjeya

i envy the couple

----------


## sikandar107

So do I Sir.  :Smile:   But I wud surely make it happen with my partner around when I am at that stage of life.

----------


## Tulip

InshAllah! Make it happen Sikandar, ham kai daffa baten tou pehle boht barri karletey hain per baad main bohat sarey issues bana key mukar jatey hain. I do hope that you don't become like those guys.

----------


## dsjeya

i am living with my only wife for34 years
having become grand parents we keep a distance
sikander that is great

----------


## sikandar107

Shukriya Tulip.  Aapne observations eik dam sahi hain.  Lekin at the same time, we all are circumstances, situations and destiny driven.  Khwahishein bahut saari hoti hain lekin haath khalee ker ke hi jaana padta hai.  Ye mukar jaane wali baat tou aapne eik sahee hee kahee hai.  Lekin ye bhi tou sachai hai na  hum sabhi eik doosre ke duayein ke sahare hi tou jeete hain.

----------


## sikandar107

> i am living with my only wife for34 years
> having become grand parents we keep a distance
> sikander that is great


Sir, Keepin physical distance is another issue.  But cud you take Mrs. DSJEYA out of your soul even for a flick of a second.  :Smile:   I don't think so.  And that only matter Sir.

----------


## Tulip

> Shukriya Tulip.  Aapne observations eik dam sahi hain.  Lekin at the same time, we all are circumstances, situations and destiny driven.  Khwahishein bahut saari hoti hain lekin haath khalee ker ke hi jaana padta hai.  Ye mukar jaane wali baat tou aapne eik sahee hee kahee hai.  Lekin ye bhi tou sachai hai na  hum sabhi eik doosre ke duayein ke sahare hi tou jeete hain.



Shayad aapney meri baat nahin samjhi Sikandar, mein keh rahi hun k agar hum ye tey karlain k wohi hamara partner hai tou hum har haal main aik insaan kay sath hassi khushi reh saktey hain jab kay kayi log ab aisa nai kartey or foran hi unhein doosron mein achaiyan aur apne partner ki kamiyan nazar aati hain, it's all about how seriously you take your marriage and your partnership.

----------


## sikandar107

samajh gaya jee.  Khopadi ke nut/bolt zara dheele ho gaye the.  Ab subah subah tight kiya hai tou saari baatein samajh mein aa gayeein hain.  lol..  But I pledge that I take my partnership very seriously, atleast at this moment I can say this.   Baad ki tou Allah jaanein.   :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Niyyat achi ho tou kaam bhi seedhey hojatey hain  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wish you best of luck =)

----------


## aryanamac

It really depends on the person and the period in which they live or have lived .. For example, my grandparents had a marriage arranged by her parents, and they were madly in love until the day he died. My grandparents were on the other hand ... But I see many people from the new generation who are madly in love. I also see a lot of arranged marriages end in divorce.

Diamond Jewellery

----------


## harrylee

I think marriage is very crucial think in our life. If we select wrong person so our both live spoil. I think according me love marriage is better then arrange marriage. Because in love marriage both person know each other proper.  They know each other thing like what is thing like his or her partner and what not.  So i go with love marriage.

----------


## shaunmedrik

Arrange marriage or Love marrige i refer to all person to Arrange marriage because in Arrange marriage your family so happy and and your partner is also happy and so good.

----------


## josussanah

Love marriage anyday

----------


## Noor_Gal

Love marriages, I'd never wanna get an arranged marriage, like the idea of marrying someone you haven't developed love for yet freaks me out!

----------


## Tulip

I used to think the same when I was your age  :Wink:  but I have grown to understand that knowing or not knowing someone before doesn't make much of a difference, people do.

----------


## Noor_Gal

I think it does, maybe it's my age, maybe it's the way I was raised and taught, who knows, but I don't EVER think I could marry someone who I don't have prior feelings for. It's kinda like, learning about something that you have limited knowledge on. Like, in arranged marriages have so many rules and boundaries, and love marriages are so much more open, and you both have more freedom. This is just my opinion, and does it really matter, I'm just 13 anyways? But I honestly favour love marriages any day.

----------


## jackamla

Arranged marriages provide security for women, and to save his family, while the marriages of love and freedom to provide greater independence. In love marriages, since the child and the child know much, they know what to expect from one another, are aware of weaknesses and strengths of each other before tying the sacred knot.

----------


## bradcruz

I believe that a love marriage is better than arrange marriage .
It is better to marry someone that you like to be around and enjoy rather than someone you do not know.

----------


## Tulip

Nice, welcome here buddy.

----------


## addison146

I prefer love marriage  because in love marriage two life partner can easily understand all matters .

----------


## jackdisoza

I prefer love marrige.

Love marriage is good in that we have freedom to choose our partner.

----------


## allenmock

I had seen out lots of cases were people got love marriages but after fever months they breakup.So my preference would be an  arrange marriages because in arrange marriage you have chance to know your partner after marriages or not in the case of love marriages...

----------


## sunny2006

i have a site that arrange your love marriage
onlineshadi.com

----------


## Yawarkamal

whatever love or arrange both have to face lot of compromises then they have a successful marriage...

----------


## Atlantic

^ true enough.
Mine was arranged...but we were in love by the time we got married...so i like to call it, arranged love marriage.

----------


## Ninjataktikz

love marriage all the way.

----------


## Al-hafed

Its a good question that love marriage and arrange marriage. But i will go with arrange marriage and i think arrange marriage is best because it is surprise and i think you don't know about your partner and you like to know about her or him. While in love marriage you know all about each other and there is less charm in knowing each other. So i prefer arrange marriage.

----------


## jackswoods

Are there any press release how much rumor of display off-well done, the popular and Mirage. I am sure, as long as the tickets are sold for at least a few more years, and the seats are full, will be around.

----------


## dennyparker

I prefer love marriage beacause in love marriage you know each other properly and other thing is you have proper time to know each other, what yor partner like or not and  according to me this are basic thing to any relation.

----------


## Endurer

Personally, I'd opt for a little bit of knowing each other before getting married. But but..

----------


## Tulip

Lol! By both you mean two marriages? Or love + arranged marriage?

----------

